# Bodenablauf ... geht das?



## sabine71 (26. Juli 2007)

Hi Ihr,


ich brauche Eure Hilfe ...

wir sind bei unserem Teichumbau auf ein Problem gestossen.

Mitten durch den Graben für die KG Rohre vom Bodenablauf/Skimmer zum Filter stellt sich uns folgendes Problem in den Weg

 

eine alte Hühnerstallmauer die ca. 50-60 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche endet und ca. 30 cm breit ist  

Können wir die KG Rohre so über die Mauer verlegen  

 


(Filtereinlaufhöhe ist noch variabel)

Kann ich in diesen Schacht auch alle Rohre (= 1 x BA, 1 x Ski und 2 Rohre als Rücklauf) legen (übereinander und nebeneinander) ? oder sollte für den Rücklauf ein extra Graben gebuddelt werden?


Danke schonmal vorab für Eure Hilfe,




Das ist der aktuelle Stand von unserem Umbau:


----------



## holly1357 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

hi,

sollte beim bodenablauf eigentlich kein problem darstellen. was vielleicht noch ne möglichkeit wäre, ein y-Stüch direkt an der höchsten stelle einzubauen, somit hast du gleich ne öffnung zum spülen, und gleichzeitig schließt du es aus das sich eine luftblase in der erhöhung bildet.. und ne revisions öffnung würde ich dir empfehlen. denn die rohre zum bödenablauf sollten ab und zu mal gespült werden. ich mach das mit ner rohrreinigungslanze von Kärcher.... funzt genial... 

gruß holly


----------



## sabine71 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Die Stelle wo die Hühnerstallmauer ist, ist unter unserem Hochbeet.
Ich habe keinen Zugriff an diese Stelle, wenn der Umbau abgeschlossen ist.
 (Habe ich vergessen einzuzeichnen  , deshalb hier die neue Zeichnung)


----------



## herbi (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Servus Sabine,
kannst du die Mauer nicht wegstemmen?

Hol dir doch bei einem Geräteverleih einen Boschhammer ( ein mittlerer dürfte dir genügen!) und mach das Teil wech! Dann könntest du das Rohr gerade verlegen und umgehst vielleicht spätere Schwierigkeiten ( Verstopfung usw. )

Jeder Bogen nimmt dir Zugkraft vom BA/SK!

Habe für meinen Boschhammer ca. 50 Euronen geblecht, hat sich aber bezahlt gemacht!


Tolle Sache die ihr vorhabt!


----------



## Olli.P (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Hi Bine,


mach das nicht so wie auf der Zeichnung: !!!!

Reißt die Mauer im Bereich der Rohre weg!! Da die im Boden liegt dürfte die nicht so fest sein............:beeten: 

Überlege mal welchen 
Weg der Dreck da zum Filter überwinden muß!!! Hoch, runter, wieder hoch....
da könnte sich leicht was absetzen und dann die Rohre verstopfen....

Nehmt lieber den Direkten weg, iss sicherlich besser!!!!

Es sollten beide Möglichkeiten funzen........................ 

 

 

Die Rohre kannste sicherlich alle zusammen da reinlegen, du musst nur zwischendurch Erde anfüllen und gut verdichten.............

Dann sollte es keine Probs geben!!!!


Wie Herbi schon angemerkt hat............. 
Ich habe auch auch Einlauf Skimmer und BA übereinander liegen..... 

Nur der Einlauf vom Teich ist daneben.........


----------



## Redlisch (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Hallo,
also ich hätte Bedenken das sich im Rohr über der Mauer eine Luftblase
festsetzt.
Das würde bedeuten das der effektive Rohrdurchmesser sinkt.
Die Blase dort raus zu bekommen dürfte nicht einfach sein.

Ich hatte das bei meinem Schwimmskimmer. Es kam deutlich weniger Wasser durch, erst als ich in den Teich gegangen bin und den Schlauch entlüftet habe kam wieder die volle Wassermenge.


Axel


----------



## thias (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*




			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> ...also ich hätte Bedenken das sich im Rohr über der Mauer eine Luftblase
> festsetzt.
> Das würde bedeuten das der effektive Rohrdurchmesser sinkt.
> Die Blase dort raus zu bekommen dürfte nicht einfach sein.


 
... genau so ist das : . Mach das bloß nicht, eine Luftblase, die dort mit Sicherheit entstehen wird, hindert den Durchfluß. Um dann noch Wasser durch zu bekommen, braucht man hohe Saugkraft.
Wenn der Wasserstand mal unter das Niveau des Knickes abgesunken ist (ist das möglich?), funktioniert es gar nicht mehr.
Gerade beim Skimmer braucht man große Wasserdurchflüsse...

Was ich noch sagen wollte:
Ich würde nicht unbedingt den Bodenablauf an der tiefsten Stelle durch die Folie führen, wenn da mal was sich setzt und der Durchlauf wird rausgerissen  
Du kannst ihn über der Folie bis knapp unter den niedrigsten Wasserstand führen und dann erst durch die Folie. Dort ist nicht mehr so ein Druck und das Reparieren ist auch leichter... Dann aber immer auf leichtes Gefälle achten, damit Luftblasen entweichen können. 

Warum musst du so tief in den Filter rein?


----------



## sabine71 (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Sorry das ich erst jetzt schreibe, waren die letzte Zeit fleißig beim buddeln.

Die Mauer hat mein Mann jetzt weggestemmt.  

@thias: warum ich so tief in den Filter rein muß ?

Ich habe gelesen das der Rücklauf ca. 1m unter Wasseroberfläche sein sollte, damit der Sog stimmt.
Den Filter kann ich von der Höhe her variabel stellen (sodaß der im Endeffekt ca. 5-10 cm über der Wasseroberfläche ist)


Nun habe ich eine neue Frage zum Bodenablauf  

Kann man diesen Bodenablauf 

  

auch über der Folie verlegen und dann mit den Rohren erst ein Stück höher durch die Folie gehen?

Danke schon mal vorab,


----------



## Olli.P (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Also ich sag mal:


Nööööööö, der iss für unter die Folie....................:


----------



## Armin (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Ahoi,

hierzu würde sich ein umgekehrter Bodenablauf anbieten.

Der sieht dann so aus:



Gruß Armin


----------



## thias (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*



			
				sabine71 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man diesen Bodenablauf
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 15926
> 
> ...


 

... warum nicht? Am Boden (unter der Folie) noch ein Loch gebuddelt (auch für dasRohr) und dann das Teil mit der Folie reingedrückt. So entsteht wieder ein glatter Boden. Man kann ja auch noch ein Folienstück wieder drüber kleben und im Flnsch verschrauben, dann ist er gleich fixiert...


----------



## sabine71 (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

So,

der eine sagt es geht nicht, der nächste sagt es geht .....
es scheint keine Patentlösung zu geben. :__ nase: 

Besteht vielleicht die Möglichkeit das jemand aus der näheren Umgebung mal eine Vorortbaustellenbesichtigung macht und uns sagen kann wie und welche KG  Rohre wir verlegen können.  

Da schon der eine IBC undicht ist und nachgedichtet werden muß habe ich arge bedenken, das wir in unserer Unerfahrenheit die Rohre falsch verlegen und diese dann undicht sind.

So hatte ich mir das überlegt:

Foto 


Kann man eigentlich auch nur 1 Rücklauf 110 in den Teich machen?


----------



## Annett (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Hallo Sabine,

welche Rohre nun die Besten sind - Keine Ahnung. 
Aber: ich würde den Rücklauf so anlegen, dass er eher gegenüber des Skimmers ankommt. Damit hättest Du eine bessere Durchmischung des Wassers... 
Wenn der Skimmer, dann auch noch so liegt, dass das Laub aus der Hauptwindrichtung zum Skimmer getrieben wird, sollte es gut funktionieren.
Ein Skimmer kann nie gegen den Wind arbeiten. 
Zumindest kommt er dabei nicht weit - so ist meine Erfahrung damit!


----------



## herbi (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Hallo Sabine,
diesen BA solltest du auf jedenfall eingraben! Da du sowieso KG Rohre verlegst nimm für den BA und dem Rücklauf 110 er ( dann brauchst du aber auch Pumpeleistung!) Ich würde den Skimmer auch in 110 er machen, aber vor dem Zugschieber auf 75 reduzieren! Dabei sparst du dir einen teueren 110er Zugschieber und hast mehr zug im Skimmer!!


Wenn du es so machst wie Annett geschrieben hat, mußt du nicht nur um den BA ein Folienstück kleben sondern auch über die Mulde die das Rohr dann macht!! Auserdem brauchst du dann eine 110 er Foliendurchfürung da du dann das Rohr ja im Teich verlegst!!??

Schau mal meinen Bericht an da siehst du es ! So solltest du es machen und nicht kompliziert!

Hoffe ich habe dir geholfen!


----------



## Olli.P (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Hi,


wenn ihr ordentlich und sauber mit Innotec arbeitet, dann wird das auch alles dicht!!!!

Und vor dem Kleben immer alles schon mit dem PVC-U Reiniger und Küchenkrepp reinigen................

Ganz vergessen: Mein Rücklauf ist nur DN 50.......


----------



## sabine71 (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*



			
				herbi schrieb:
			
		

> diesen BA solltest du auf jedenfall eingraben! Da du sowieso KG Rohre verlegst nimm für den BA und dem Rücklauf 110 er ( dann brauchst du aber auch Pumpeleistung!)
> *Als Pumpe wollten wir eine Linn 01 /20.000 ltr/h nehmen oder ähnlich, ist die okay?  *
> 
> Ich würde den Skimmer auch in 110 er machen, aber vor dem Zugschieber auf 75 reduzieren! Dabei sparst du dir einen teueren 110er Zugschieber
> ...



@annett:auf den Rücklauf wollte ich im teich ein rohr stecken (30 oder 45°), das ich bei Bedarf drehen kann. Reicht das nicht?

Den Rücklauf gegenüber vom Skimmer,    

meinst du so ?

Foto 

gelb= Rücklauf
grün= Skimmer
rot = Bodenablauf

Kann ich denn eine steil Abfallende Wand so aushöhlen das da ein KG Rohr reinpaßt ohne das mir da alles einstürzt  

(Einen Graben buddeln geht an der Stelle rechts nicht, da der Abstand zur Mauer zu gering ist !)


----------



## sabine71 (9. Aug. 2007)

*rohre verlegen allgemein*

Um keinen neuen Thread aufmachen zu müssen stelle ich meine folgenden Fragen auch hier:

In welche Richtung (Dichtung) muß ich die KG rohre verlegen:

 


a) muß die Dichtung in Richtung Flansch zeigen ? 

b) muß die Dichtung Richtung Filter zeigen?

c) ist die Richtung abhängig von der Fließrichtung des Wassers? 

   

d) Muß ich ein Stück Rohr von beiden Seiten in den Flansch einkleben?

e) Wie bekomme ich denn den Übergang vom Rohr zum Flansch dicht?
gleiche Fragen stellt sich dann natürlich auch beim bodenablauf ?

f) Kann man die grünen KG 2000 und die orangen KG Rohre miteinander kombinieren?

g) Können die grünen KG2000 Rohre auch geklebt werden?

Hatte mir überlegt die KG2000 Rohre für den Bodenablauf zu nehmen, damit da alles 100% dicht ist 
und die Leitungen für Rücklauf und Skimmer in den orange KG Rohren zu machen. 
Alle Rohre in DN 110 oder den Rücklauf besser irgendwo auf DN 75 verkleinern?




'Tschuldigung wenn ich so viele Fragen stelle    
aber da ich da absolut keine Ahnung von habe Frage ich lieber einmal zuviel


----------



## sabine71 (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Hallo an alle Teichbesitzer,

da wir nur noch diese Woche Urlaub haben, wollte ich morgen die Rohre holen und verlegen. Kann jemand evtl. meine Fragen beantworten  

Danke schonmal


----------



## Haitu (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Hallo Sabine,

deine Zeichnung ist richtig herum.  
Einkleben musst du nur den KG-Rohrstutzen auf der Erdseite.

Den Rohrstutzen außen und den Stutzen vom Flansch innen mit PVC-Reiniger (Tangitreiniger „Henkel“) reinigen, eine Wulst Innotec, so 5-7mm hoch (mehr ist nicht schlimm, weniger könnte Probleme machen) auf den Rohrstutzen (2 - 3 cm vom Rand der Seite die du in den Flansch steckst weg) und eine Wulst von innen in den Stutzen vom Flansch (auch so 2 – 3 cm vom Rand weg) dann zusammenschieben. Was übersteht an Innotec kannst du lassen wie es ist oder verstreichen, pass auf die Finger und Kleidung auf, wo das Zeug mal haftet, da haftet es.
Du darfst zum Verkleben  am Flansch nur das orange KG-Rohr nehmen (ist aus PVC) nicht das grüne (ist aus PP und unverklebbar). Im weiteren Verlauf beim Zusammenstecken der Rohrteile mittels der Dichtlippen ist es dann egal.
Bei den Rohrweiten würde ich nicht reduzieren, schon gar nicht beim Rücklauf.
Das grüne Rohr wird nicht dichter ist nur ein anderes Material. Da wir es ja nur mit Wasser zu tun haben und nicht mit Laugen oder Säuren reicht das orange hinlänglich.


----------



## sabine71 (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Hallo Otto, Danke dir für die Antwort, dachte schon das Forum wäre heute total ausgestorben,  

Es wird doch überall geschrieben das die grünen Rohre eine andere Dichtlippe haben und somit anscheinend besser abdichten  
Ist das nur wieder ein "Verkaufstrick"?


----------



## herbi (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Hallo Sabine,

ich habe einen Rohrstutzen zb. in den BA geklebt und bin von dort aus mit der Dichtung gegen den Strom !! Somit hast du keine Kante an dem das Wasser vorbei muß!

Also der Dichtungswulst sollte zum BA stehen !!


----------



## Haitu (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Hallo Sabine,

dass die grünen Rohre eine andere Dichtlippe haben sollen habe ich auch schon gehört. Könnte aber auch bedeuten, einmal zusammengesteckt bekommst du das nicht mehr auseinander.

Ein oranges KG-Rohr muss auch absolut dicht sein, sonst würde der Hersteller sehr schnell Ärger mit den Umweltbehörden bekommen.

Noch was zur Dichtigkeit, weil ich in der Rohrverlegebrange tätig bin, allerdings nur oberirdisch (Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen).
Eigentlich ist das KG-Rohr, grün oder orange, nicht für Vollfüllung gemacht sondern nur für Teilfüllung.
Wenn mir im Teichbau Dichtigkeit und Standfestigkeit oberstes Gebot ist, dann kommt KG-Rohr dafür gar nicht in Frage sondern dann PVC-U Druckrohr oder termoverschweißtes PE Rohr.
Ich verwende diese PVC und PE Rohre bei meinem Teich, aber nicht weil ich absolut auf Nummer sicher gehen will, sondern weil ich auch beruflich damit arbeite und mir im Firmenlager zusammen suchen kann was ich brauche.
Ich will jetzt nicht sagen, dass das mit den grünen KG-Rohren eine reine Verkaufsstrategie ist. Für bestimmte Bodenumstände und aggressiveren Medien macht das wahrscheinlich Sinn.
Wer aber damit die Verrohrung für den Teich, wegen höherer Dichtigkeit, machen will, schießt meiner Meinung nach mit Kanonen nach Spatzen.
Und nochmal, das Grüne ist aus PP (Polypropylen) gehört zu den rückfettenden Kunststoffen und lässt sich mit gar nichts kleben nur mit sich selber verschweißen. 
Das ist genau so gewollt und macht dieses Material für bestimmte Anwendungen so vorteilhaft.


----------



## herbi (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*



> Wenn du es so machst wie Annett geschrieben hat, mußt du nicht nur um den BA ein Folienstück kleben sondern auch über die Mulde die das Rohr dann macht!!
> Das verstehe ich nun nicht ganz, was meinst du denn damit?
> Auserdem brauchst du dann eine 110 er Foliendurchfürung da du dann das Rohr ja im Teich verlegst!!??




Das soll heißen das du den BA eigentlich über Folie installierst! Der gezeigte BA ist für Montage unter der Folie zu montieren!


Schau mal so meinte ich das! Aber nicht über die Zeichnung lachen!: : : 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/2/3/5/2/UnbenanntMedium.bmp



Hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen?


----------



## sabine71 (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

@herbi,

danke für deine Zeichnung  warum sollte ich darüber lachen, schau dir doch mal meine gemalten Werke an  

Der Bodenablauf soll unter der Folie verlegt werden, genau so wie auf deiner unteren Zeichnung.

@Otto

Das PVC Druckrohr habe ich in einer stärke von 110 nirgendwo gefunden, was kostet sowas denn? 

Sollte man sowas denn überhaupt für die Abläufe/Skimmer nehmen oder nur für die Rückführende Leitung aus der Pumpenkammer zurück zum teich, da von dort ja alles mit "Power" in den Teich zurückbefördert wird.


----------



## sabine71 (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*



			
				herbi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sabine,
> 
> ich habe einen Rohrstutzen zb. in den BA geklebt und bin von dort aus mit der Dichtung gegen den Strom !! Somit hast du keine Kante an dem das Wasser vorbei muß!
> 
> Also der Dichtungswulst sollte zum BA stehen !!



Heißt das also im Umkehrschluß das der Rücklauf genau entgegengesetzt montiert werden muß?


----------



## Frank (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Hallo Sabine,

das 110er Druckrohr kannst du z. B. hier finden.
Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt zur Verwendung eines Bodenablaufanschlusses schlicht und ergreifend zu teuer!
Zumal ich noch nichts nachteiliges über das orange KG-Rohr gelesen oder gehört habe. Und einkleben kann man das Orange ebenfalls.


----------



## sabine71 (10. Aug. 2007)

*Rohrleitungen*

Hallo Frank,

danke für den link

WOW  sind das Preise 

Also:

1 m KG Rohr 110er    2,61€
1 m KG 2000 110er   5,50 €
1m PVC Rohr 110er   10,65 €

(zzgl. noch Versandkosten ) 

Ich denke das wir es dann so machen wie Millionen anderer Teichbesitzer auch 
Wir werden das ganz normale KG Rohr nehmen.

Eine komplette Einzelaufstellung der Teile und Kosten für den Teichbau werde ich am Ende in meinen Bauthread reinstellen.


----------



## sabine71 (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*



			
				sabine71 schrieb:
			
		

> Heißt das also im Umkehrschluß das der Rücklauf genau entgegengesetzt montiert werden muß?



Frage:Muß ich beim Rücklauf die Dichtungen dann entgegengesetzt verlegen?



Habe heute in einen Flansch und den Bodenablauf je 1 Stücke KG Rohr mit Sikaflex 221 (Innotec hatte ich nicht mehr) verklebt. 


 

 

Die anderen Flansche an dem Vortex und dem IBC habe ich auch nochmal nachgedichtet , wenn jetzt noch was undicht ist weiß ich auch nicht. : 

 

 


@Otto

Ich habe auch schön beim verkleben aufgepaßt


----------



## Haitu (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Hi Sabine,

sieht gut aus die Verklebungen.

Sikaflex, Innotec es gibt noch andere Pasten für diesen Zweck ist egal. In der Regel ist ja angegeben was sie verbinden können.
Wenn ich nicht so günstig an PVC-Druckrohr käme, würde ich auch oranges KG-Rohr nehmen. Und wie Frank richtig schreibt, kann das auch, so man will, mit Tangit z.B. verklebt werden. Ist ja auch PVC.
Der Nachteil bei dem KG Rohr ist eigentlich nur, dass es die lediglich ab DA 110 und größer gibt.
Je kälter es wird, je spröder wird PVC. Beim Verbauen sollte man darauf achten, das Rohr nicht fallen zu lassen z.B. Es können sich dann Haarrisse bilden die man mit dem blosen Auge nicht erkennen kann. Unterirdisch verbaut sollte das Rohr in einem Sandbett liegen.


----------



## sabine71 (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Hallo Otto,

na du bist ja ein Nachtmensch  

Schmiersand wurde schon geliefert. Werden die Rohre heute verlegen.

Muß ich den Rücklauf denn auch einkleben? ist es richtig, daß da die Dichtlippe in die andere Richtung zeigen muß (Richtung Filter?) 

Wäre schön wenn mir jemand die Frage beantworten könnte.


----------



## Frank (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Hi Sabine,

was meinst du mit Dichtlippe? Willst du jetzt nur die Dichtlippe im Rohr drehen, oder das komplette Rohr?

Dichtlippe im Rohr drehen:
Hab ich noch nie gehört. Weiß auch nicht ob das geht und dann auf Dauer noch dicht ist.
Kann mir nur vorstellen, das man die dann dadurch nur schwerer zusammenschieben kann.

Komplettes Rohr drehen:
Also ehrlich gesagt hab ich da damals bei mir nicht drauf geachtet ... muss man da auf die "Flussrichtung" achten? Aber warum gibts dann die Überschiebmuffen dafür? Da wird dann mit Sicherheit eine Dichtung verkehrt herum liegen.  

Also ich muss passen bei der Beantwortung ...


----------



## sabine71 (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: rohre verlegen allgemein*



			
				sabine71 schrieb:
			
		

> Um keinen neuen Thread aufmachen zu müssen stelle ich meine folgenden Fragen auch hier:
> 
> In welche Richtung (Dichtung) muß ich die KG rohre verlegen:
> 
> ...


----------



## Haitu (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Hallo Sabine,

den Rücklauf im Teich muss du nicht einkleben. Da gibt es ja schon die Dichtpaste zwischen Folie und Flanschring.
Ein Rohr im Rücklauf gibt dir die Möglichkeit das Wasser dort austreten zu lassen, wo du es hin haben willst. Man könnte das Rohr im Prinzip auch weglassen.
 
Wie Frank schon angemerkt hat, ist es eigentlich egal ob innerhalb des Teiches die Dichtlippe mit oder entgegengesetzt des Wasserstroms eingebaut wird.
Ansonsten gilt wie in der Zeichnung.


----------



## Frank (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Tschuldigung, wollte hier keine Haarfarben mit ins Spiel bringen ...  

Also dann, den Weg des geringstgen Widerstandes. Will heißen:
Muffenende (Dichtlippe) in Richtung Filter zeigend, dünnes Ende in Fließrichtung 

Zur Veranschaulichung:
 

Normalerweise, aber ich finds wie gesagt eigentlich egal.  

edit: oooh Otto war schneller ...


----------



## sabine71 (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Ich danke Euch beiden ganz herzlich  

 Das war genau das was ich wissen wollte 



Ganz herzlichst


----------



## sabine71 (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Die Rohre für den Skimmer sind verlegt   ,
die Rohre vom Bodenablauf zum Teil und der Rücklauf kommt morgen dran.
 (Bin ich froh das ich das nicht Hauptberuflich mache  ) 

Fotos gibts morgen, um 21.45 war es schon zu dunkel zum knipsen 


Wie kann ich denn prüfen ob die Rohrleitungen alle dicht sind?


----------



## Ulumulu (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Hallo Sabine



			
				sabine71 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Rohre für den Skimmer sind verlegt   ,
> die Rohre vom Bodenablauf zum Teil und der Rücklauf kommt morgen dran.
> (Bin ich froh das ich das nicht Hauptberuflich mache  )



Kann ich mir vorstellen.
Die Dinger lassen sich sau schwer zusammenstecken.
Es gibt zwar dieses gleitzeug für die Muffen aber ob das so gut ist nachher fürs Wasser.... naja 
ich hab bei meinem filterbau die Rohre mit Sonnenblumenöl "Gefettet" und dann ging’s einigermaßen.

Dicht sind die Rohre allemal
solange sie am Ende, welches in die muffe kommt, nicht zerkratzt sind.

Gruß 
Daniel


----------



## sabine71 (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Ich habe da dieses Gleitmittel von Marley draufgetan.
 Hoffe das es auch i.O. ist.


----------



## lollo (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Die weiße Vaseline eignet sich dafür ganz gut, und ist zudem noch öl und säurefrei. Vorher die Dichtung aus dem Rohr nehmen und das vorhandene Fett entfernen.


----------



## Frank (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Fast Mahlzeit,



			
				Sabine schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann ich denn prüfen ob die Rohrleitungen alle dicht sind?



Wie Heiko schon schrieb, sollten die normalerweise alle dicht sein.
Wenn du sicher gehen willst, dann verschließ ein Ende mit einem "Endstopfen".
Auf das andere Ende ein 87° Bogen und ein Stück Rohr nach oben, höher als die höchste Stelle deiner Rohrleitung! 
Markiere eine Stelle und lass das Wasser bis zu der Markierung reinlaufen. 
Über Nacht stehen lassen und am nächsten morgen wirst du sehen ob alles dicht ist.

Ungefähr so meinte ich das, falls kein Filter oder ähnliches dazwischen ist:
 

Übrigens: Als Gleitmittel habe ich ebenfalls das von Marley benutzt. Keine "Nebenwirkungen" festgestellt.


----------



## sabine71 (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Nachdem wir heute immer noch nicht fertig geworden sind mit dem Rohre verlegen    habe ich beschlossen das die einfach dicht sein müssen und fertig. Es wird keine dichtigkeitsprüfung mehr gemacht. 

Bodenablauf haben wir heute mir Beton fixiert. 
Da es mir zu unsicher ist die Rohre vom Bodenablauf im Tiefbereich nur mit Schmiersand zu unterfüllen, werden wir die die Tage auch noch mit Beton fixieren.

Bilder folgen die Tage.


----------



## Digicat (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Servus Sabine

Nachdem ich die nächsten Wochen auch mit dem BA + Skimmer + Rohre verlegen beschäftigt sein werde, nun meine Frage:

Wo liegen die Schwierigkeiten  
beim verlegen und vorallem auf was muß ich besonders achten. Wäre für ein paar Tips sehr dankbar  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut

Ps.: deine Fotos und deine bisherigen Fragen & Antworten waren mir bis jetzt sehr hilfreich


----------



## sabine71 (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Hallo Helmut,

ich stelle morgen neue Fotos ein vom verlegen der Rohre.

Nur schon mal soviel:

Mache die Gräben *breit genug*, daß du *problemlos* die Rohre darin verlegen  und 
auch noch diverse male in die eine oder andere Seite verschieben kannst.
 (Besonders beim Bodenablauf  da hat bei uns einiges nicht auf anhieb hingehauen)

Kaufe genügend Rohre, denn an die Längen und Kurven die ich ürsprünglich eingeplant habe, 
hat sich keine Rohrleitung gehalten.  
Lieber 10 Bögen und Rohre zuviel, die kann man wieder umtauschen.

Viele 0,50m und 1m Stücke einplanen (teilweise mußten wir nach kurzer Strecke wieder mit Bögen arbeiten, 2 m Stücke wären da zu lang gewesen)

Ein paar Rohre zum kürzen einplanen (mußte ich teilweise auf 30 oder 25 cm kürzen)

Verlege die Rohre zu zweit mit vieeeeeeeellll Geduld.
Etwas langsamer ruckeln und "einführen" smile ) klappt meistens besser als die Hauruck Methode.

Plane genügend Zeit ein (Snicke.., wenn es mal wieder länger dauert ....)

Bestell genug Schmiersand zum verfüllen.

Ich habe in den Flansche für den Skimmer schon vorher mit Innotec ein ca. 12 cm langes Stück KG Rohr geklebt
 (abgesägt und an beiden Seiten angefast). In den Rücklauf habe ich das erste Rohrstück geklebt (bei mir 15° Bogen).


So, sollte mir noch etwas einfallen werde ich es hier schreiben : 
Bilder folgen morgen.



@Helmut: wenn du noch mehr infos brauchst, melde dich einfach


----------



## Frank (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Klingt nach einem aufregendem und arbeitsreichen Tag für dich Sabine


----------



## Haitu (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Hallo Sabine,



			
				sabine71 schrieb:
			
		

> Bodenablauf haben wir heute mir Beton fixiert.
> Da es mir zu unsicher ist die Rohre vom Bodenablauf im Tiefbereich nur mit Schmiersand zu unterfüllen, werden wir die die Tage auch noch mit Beton fixieren.



Fallst du damit meinst, die Rohre einzubetonieren, dann rate ich dir dringend davon ab.
Der Grund:
Alles dehnt und schrumpt je nach Temperatur. Ein Rohr dehnt sich stärker als Beton. Dehnt oder schrumpft das Rohr wird es vom Beton daran gehindert. Das Rohr wird unweigerlich reißen weil das Material sich nur noch in den Hohlraum des Rohres erweitern kann.
Falls man auf Beton nicht verzichten möchte sollte man das Rohr mit Fließ umwickeln (Für einen Hohlraum zwischen Rohr und Beton sorgen in dem sich das Rohr bewegen kann).
Sand reicht aber allemal, sofern er nicht nur drunter sondern auch bis 10cm drüber gefüllt wird.


----------



## Ulumulu (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Hallo 

Otto hat recht, das könnte ein Problem werden wenn man die Rohre einbetoniert.
Nicht nur wegen dem ausdehnen und zusammenziehen sondern auch durch die Spannung die entsteht. 
Reist oder bricht der Beton an einer Stelle bricht evtl. auch das Rohr. 
Es wäre sinnvoll wie Otto schon sagte die Rohre mit einem Vlies einzuwickeln bevor man betoniert damit die noch Dehnungsfreiraum haben.

Oder je nach dem wie tief die Rohre liegen erst eine Schicht Sand drüber, verdichten und dann noch Beton darauf damit die Folie nicht darin einsackt.


Gruß Daniel


----------



## sabine71 (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Ich hatte gedacht man muß die Rohre unten einbetonieren  

Na da haben wir ja nochmal Glück gehabt (Danke  )


Wenn Ihr Euch das erste Bild anschaut, meint Ihr es reicht dann wenn wir da nur  Sand drüber und drunter machen? Ich habe ein bißchen Angst um das Rohr, weil da ja der meiste Druck drauf lastet.  

Foto 

Foto 

Foto 

Foto


----------



## jochen (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Hallo,

befolge Otto`s Rat, einbetonieren ist nicht gerade ideal für KG Rohre, wenn man einbetoniert unbedingt mit Vlies umwickeln!

Ein gut eingesandetes Rohr, hinter und unterfüllen nicht vergessen, wird dir kaum auseinendergleiten.

Eigentlich kann eine KG Rohrverbindung nur undicht werden, wenn man das Rohr beim Einführen verkantet und somit der Gummi aus der Nut rutscht, vorrausgesetzt das Rohr ist bis zum Anschlag in der Muffe.

Ein kleiner Trick um festzustellen ob nach dem Zusammenstecken die Dichtung noch in der Nut sitzt....

Nach dem Zusammenstecken veruchen ob sich das Rohr oder Bogen noch in der Muffe drehen läßt, ist es so, ist zu 99% die Dichtung in Ordnung.
Läßt sich das Rohr oder der Bogen nicht drehen, ist meißt der Gummi aus der Nut gerutscht und es kann zu Undichtigkeiten kommen.

Immer Gleitmittel verwenden!


----------



## jochen (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Hi Sabine,

sieht doch gut aus,
wichtig wie schon beschrieben,
sehr gut unterfüllen,
den Sand mit einer Latte oä. schön unter das Rohr drücken oder wie wir Franken sagen _stampfen_.


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Servus Sabine, Servus Teichtechniker

Also ich hätte schon vor den BA einzubetonieren, die anschliessenden Rohre aber in Sand mit einem Betonhauberl drüber (wegen des Wasserdrucks > 2,85m). Im "Seichten Bereich" (80cm tief) und auf den "Schrägen" komme ich ohne Betonhauberl aus.

Möchte auch Versuchen so "gerade" wie möglich zu bleiben (wenige Bogen).

Die Flansche für die Foliendurchführung möchte ich auch einbetonieren.

Was meint Ihr ?

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut

Ps.: Sabine entschuldige wenn ich mich bei dir anhänge


----------



## jochen (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Hallo Helmut,

kannst du machen,
wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe möchtest du den Bodenablaufkörper unter der Folie einbetonieren/fixieren als Festpunkt.

Wenn du zB. direkt nach den Bodenablauf zwei Bögen zB. 30° gegeneinander steckst hast du eine Art Gelenk am Bodenablauf.

Die beiden Bögen gleichen dann die Spannung aus, die durch den Festpunkt am Bodenablauf entstehen.

Einbetonieren brauchst du KG-Rohre nicht nur fixieren und wie beschrieben einsanden.

Ich habe schon sehr oft in Rohrgräben tiefer als 2,0m gearbeitet, bisher hatte ich noch nie ein KG-Rohr gesehen das den Druck nicht ausgehalten hat, aber leider schon oft Rohrabrisse reparieren müssen die durch Einbetonieren ohne Vlies und Absenkungen gerissen waren.


----------



## Frank (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Hallo Helmut,

mit dem BA stimme ich Helmut zu.
Nur mit der Foliendurchführung ...  Die würd ich glaub ich doch lieber "nur" in Sand setzen. Was ist, wenn sich alles noch mal "unterschiedlich setzt?
Ich meine ein paar wenige Millimeter würden ja reichen. Und dann ...  

Was meint ihr Jochen und Otto?


----------



## sabine71 (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

@helmut
finde ich in Ordnung, so haben wir alle Infos in einem Thread 

@ jochen

was ist denn ein Bodenablaufkörper? 


Fest drücken vom Sand unter den Rohren mache ich mit den Händen/Fingern ohne Handschuhe, da fühle ich wenigstens ob überall der Sand ist.
Also wird nicht einbetoniert und wir müssen etwas mehr Sand auffüllen.  


Wie gut das ich die Flansche noch nicht einbetoniert habe, wollte ich heute abend machen.
Was meinen denn nun die Spezies dazu?


----------



## jochen (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Hi Sabine,



			
				sabine71 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist denn ein Bodenablaufkörper?



nichts anderes als das Gehäuse, unter der Folie..

sorry ich habe mich da ein wenig kompliziert ausgedrückt.

@ all.

also ich bin wirklich kein Bodenablaufexperte, meine Gedanken dazu kommen immer noch aus der Zeit in der ich als Installateur gearbeitet habe, so wie ich das beschrieben habe wurden halt die Bodenabläufe (Gullys) in der Bodenplatte oder eben darunter im Sand verlegt,
also immer bei einen Übergang starr (betoniert) zu beweglich (eingesandet) zwei Bögen als Gelenk einbauen, sonst entstehen Spannungen die das KG-Rohr reisen lassen.

Ansonsten so vorgehen wie es Otto (Haitu) beschrieben hat.


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Servus 

@ Sabine:   

@ Jochen: geht das auch mit mit einer Schieb-Muffe (die zwei Bögen sollen ja nur den Längenausgleich machen)  

@ Frank: Den Flansch brauche ich für den Skimmer und der wird seitlich durch die senkrechte Folienwand geführt, 
Skimmer (Senkrecht) > 90° Bogen > (Waagrecht) Flansch (Senkrechte Teichwand) > 90° Bogen (leichtes Gefälle entlang der Teichwand (ausserhalb des Teiches )) 
weiter verläuft dann das Rohr immer unter dem Wasserniveau, bis zum Filter. 

Ich hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt.

Ich brauch da wo einen Fixpunkt ,dachte der Flansch würde sich da genau richtig anbieten, da ja im Wasser dann der Skimmer auch stabil bleibt.

Funktioniert das ?

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## jochen (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Hallo Helmut,



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jochen: geht das auch mit mit einer Schieb-Muffe (die zwei Bögen sollen ja nur den Längenausgleich machen)



Eine Muffe gleicht nur die Zugkräfte aus, den Druck von oben kannst du nur mit zwei Bögen als Gelenk entgegenwirken.


----------



## sabine71 (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

@helmut

kannst du nicht vielleicht mal eine zeichnung machen ? das habe ich nun überhaupt nicht verstanden mit deinem Skimmerflansch


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Servus Sabine + Jochen

@ Jochen : Also doch zwei Bögen. Reichen da schon zwei 15° Bögen ?

@ Sabine : So hier die Skizzen, zwar auf die schnelle, aber ich glaub so gehts schon.

 

 

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## sabine71 (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Ich habe bei keiner der Leitungen einen 90° oder 45° Bogen verwendet, sondern meistens mehrere 15° Bögen hintereinander oder 30° Bögen.

Beim Skimmer kommt wie auf deiner Zeichnung innerhalb des Teiches ein 90° Bogen drauf.

Die linke ist die Skimmerleitung 
Foto


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Servus Sabine

Die Siuation ist die selbe, nur das ich links nicht im großen Bogen die Rohre verlegen kann, denn da ist bei mir eine Böschung.

 

Weist was ich meine ?

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## sabine71 (13. Aug. 2007)

*Skimmer*

Ich verstehe dein Problem,

hast du ein mal ein Foto mit der ungefähren Draufsicht vom Teich wo du die Leitungen für Skimmer, Bodenablauf, Rücklauf, filterplatz, Hauptwindrichtung einzeichnen kannst. Vielleicht gibt es ja noch andere Alternativen.

(Dank der Infos von Annett   ist Unsere Skimmerleitung jetzt auch an der richtigen stelle)


----------



## Haitu (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Hallo Sabine,

je trockener der Sand ist, um so leichter lässt er sich einbringen. Am besten ist, wenn er richtig rieselt, dann rieselt er auch in alle Ecken.

Ich mache diese Dinge so.
Nachdem ich den Graben gegraben habe, fülle ich ihn bis zur gedachten Rohrunterkante mit Sand auf. Ich kann jetzt auch das Gefälle mit dem Sand formen wie ich es haben will. Darauf werden dann die Rohre gelegt und das ganze noch mal ca. bis 5cm über die Rohroberkante mit Sand verfüllt.
Dann warte ich auf Regen damit er mir das Ganze einschlämmt. Je länger ich die Gräben offen lassen kann um so fester wird der Sand.

Hallo Helmut,

auch ich würde den Flansch der Skimmerdurchführung nicht einbetonieren.
Was ich mir vorstellen könnte um den Flansch und evt. den ersten Meter Rohr dahinter festzusetzen wäre. 
Einen Meter 150er KG-Rohr einbetonieren, dadurch dann das 110er stecken und den Hohlraum zwischen den Rohren mit Polyurethan (Bauschaum) verfüllen. Dann sitzt das Rohr und der Flansch fest aber es ist im Falle eines Falles noch Spiel da.

So in etwa


----------



## sabine71 (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

So, morgen werden wir die Folie verlegen  und etwas Wasser einfüllen, damit sich die Folie setzt.

Unsere Frage ist nun: wieviel Wasser / Wie hoch müssen wir das Wasser einfüllen, 
damit sich die Folie soweit gesetzt hat, das wir den Bodenablaufflansch kleben können  

Danke schonmal,


----------



## Frank (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Hi Sabine,

wie wollt ihr den denn einbauen?
mit Taucherbrille, Flasche und Schwimmflossen?  

Ich hab das damals vor dem Wassereinlaufen gemacht. 
 hab ich da was falsch gemacht und dennoch Glück gehabt?


----------



## sabine71 (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Scherzkeks  

Wir wollten erst Wasser einlaufen lassen und wenn sich die Folie gesetzt hat, dann das Wasser wieder ablassen und den Bodenablauf kleben : 

Ist das falsch?  

Die Flansche von Skimmer und Rücklauf werde ich erst festkleben, wenn der Wasserstand entsprechend hoch ist.


----------



## Black1 (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Hallo Sabine
Folie verlegen.Darauf achten das sie am Boden richtig liegt.Wenn die Bodenfläche gut liegt den Flansch kleben.Trocknen lassen und dann erst Wasser rein. 
MfG Jürgen

PS: Hat bei mir sehr gut geklappt


----------



## Frank (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Du da halt ich mich jetzt mal vornehm zurück, bevor hier wieder jemand ein Kreuz für mich vorbeibringen möchte.

Nur soviel: Ich habs damals wirklich vorher gemacht, ohne vorher Wasser einlaufen zu lassen. 
Obs falsch war ...  Dicht ist er jedefalls geworden.


----------



## Black1 (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Hallo Frank

Bei mir auch null Probleme.Anlage läuft seit Umbau mehr als ein Jahr. 

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## sabine71 (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Wie lange muß der Kleber denn trocknen bevor wir da Wasser einlaufen lassen können (minimal Zeit ?)


----------



## sabine71 (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Sorry das ich etwas drängel  


  Kann mir da jemand eine Info zu geben ?    

 Wir nehmen sikaflex 221.


----------



## Digicat (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Servus Sabine

Frank hat 10 min. gewartet (schreibt er) und ist dicht.

Habe gerade auf der Adheseal Innotec Kartusche nachgelesen, steht nur das man in zehn Min. drüberlackieren kann, von wann dicht, bzw. Wasserfest, steht nichts da oben.

Leider kann ich dir noch keine Erfahrungswerte weitergeben, da selbst noch nicht benutzt.  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## sabine71 (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Helmut,

danke das du geantwortet hast, auch wenn du es noch nicht verarbeitet hast 

Wir haben jetzt die Falten so gut es ging verlegt.

Jetzt ist der Punkt gekommen, an dem ich den Bodenablauf fixieren muß, 
ich hoffe alles klappt. 

Wenn der Fest sitzt müssen wir Wasser einlassen, sonst können wir die Restlichen Falten nicht gerade ziehen.

Mehr dann im anderen Thread : :


----------



## sabine71 (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

@Helmut:

Schneide das Vlies vor dem Folienverlegen auf die ungefähren Umrisse des Bodenablaufs. :  Haben wir nicht gemacht und es war nur  .

Flansch sitzt jetzt !


----------



## Digicat (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Servus Sabine

Deinen Tipp werde ich berücksichtigen, aber bin leider noch nicht soweit wie du.

Zitat Sabine:


> Ich habe bei keiner der Leitungen einen 90° oder 45° Bogen verwendet, sondern meistens mehrere 15° Bögen hintereinander oder 30° Bögen.


Zitat Digicat:


> nur das ich rechts nicht im großen Bogen die Rohre verlegen kann, denn da ist bei mir eine Böschung


Es geht sich doch aus:
Beim Probeliegen der Rohre
 
im Vordergrund 15° Bögen, dahinter 30° Bögen. Werde die 15° Bögen nehmen, obwohl die Gefahr der Undichtheit sich da verdoppelt.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut

Ps.: neuer Thread


----------



## sabine71 (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Ps.: neuer Thread



Mhmmmm, vielleicht können wir hier ja alle infos bzgl. abläufen sammeln und die Moderatoren "schneiden" irgendwelche Kommentare raus  

und für deine Fragen nimmst du einen neuen Thread  

Vielleicht könnten sich die Moderatoren hierzu äußern?



Das Sikaflex 221 war übrigens nach 10 min noch weich wie Butter. Nach 1 h war es schon etwas fester und nach 2 h war es soweit fest, das wir das Wasser hätten einfüllen können.


----------



## Olli.P (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Hallo Sabine und Helmut,

da tut sich ja einiges bei euren Bauten............... 

Zum Innotec: 
Als wir im letzten Oktober den BA bei der Vergrößerung eingeklebt haben kam da anschließend *sofort* Wasser in den Teich!!!

Alles Dicht!!!

Das Innotec klebt und dichtet übrigens auch *unter* Wasser.......


----------



## Annett (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Hallo Sabine,

was genau willst denn rausschneiden?

Wir können Themen teilen, d.h. einzelnen Beiträgen aus einem Strang hin und her schieben. Dabei bleibt aber immer die zeitliche Chronik erhalten.
Den "Knopf" um aus einem Beitrag zwei zu machen (wenn zwei Themen drin behandelt werden) habe ich noch nicht gefunden und sehr wahrs. gibts den halt auch nicht.


----------



## Frank (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Hi Sabine,


Mist, bin ein bisserl spät, war gestern zur Kindtaufe und hab das dann ned mehr gelesen:



			
				Helmut(Digicat) schrieb:
			
		

> Frank hat 10 min. gewartet (schreibt er) und ist dicht.



Da übernehme ich natürlich keine Gewähr, das das bei dir (und evtl. anderen) auch dicht ist, bzw. wird. : 

Damit habe ich nur zum Ausdruck gebracht, das es bei *mir* geklappt hat. Ob das immer so funzt ... 

*Sicherer wird es auf jeden Fall sein, 24 Stunden zu warten.*


----------



## Digicat (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Servus

Mein Zitat


> Ps.: neuer Thread


bezog sich auf diese Ankündigung


			
				sabine71 schrieb:
			
		

> Helmut,
> Mehr dann im anderen Thread : :



Würde alles so lassen, vielleicht kann man ein Bauanleitungs/Erfahrungsberichts-Unterforum einrichten  

Wie sich jetzt herausstellt ist der Innotec der besser Kleber  

@ Frank : Wollte dich nicht zu einer Gegendarstellung nötigen  ,
habe nur das geschriebene wiedergegeben  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Frank (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Hi Helmut,

du hast mich damit auch nicht zu einer Gegendarstellung gezwungen.

... Nur zu einer "Aufklärung".


----------



## Digicat (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Servus Sabine

Wie schauts aus, Wasser schon eingelassen  

@Frank:  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## sabine71 (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

@ Helmut: im anderen thread, damit meinte ich meinen Umbauthread, damit hier  nur alles drin steht was Bodenablauf /Leitungen etc. drin steht. : : 

Da ich vergessen habe das Vlies vorm Folieverlegen an den Flanschen passend zu schneiden, habe ich slebst mit meinen kleinen Händen ca. 45 min. pro Flansch gebraucht, bis der richtig saß.

Ich habe mir jetzt noch Sikaflex besorgt, wobei ich Innotec besser finde, es läßt sich auch besser verteilen (meiner Meinung nach) ist nur verdammt teuer :crazy: 

Wie bitte bekomme ich denn Sikaflex wieder von den Händen? Mußte schnell gehen, da ein Gewitter nahte und ich dann nicht mehr so aufgepaßt habe. Jetzt habe ich schwarze Hände und das sieht zum  aus.

@Frank

Wir haben sowieso bis heute morgen gewartet


----------



## Digicat (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

und Dicht  

Tschü
Helmut

Ps.: Probiers mit Nagellack reiniger (Aceton)


----------



## Frank (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Hi Sabine,

zwecks der schwarzen Hände.
Hast du denn keinen Reiniger mehr übrig, mit dem du hättest, vor dem Kleben, die Folie sauber machen sollen?


----------



## sabine71 (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Doch, habe ich noch unmengen von, doch von meinen Händen will das Zeug auch damit einfach nicht ab. 

Bin nun schlauer und werde beim nächsten verkleben nur mit Tuch oder Einweghandschuhen verstreichen.

Ich will das Zeug von meinen Händen haben,  
so kann ich doch nicht unter Leute 

@Helmut: Wasser ist zum Teil drin, bis jetzt 5.841 ltr. + 20 min. Regen.
Wir müssen jetzt erst am Filter weitermachen, sonst läuft uns das Wasser hinten wieder zu den Rohren raus.


----------



## Frank (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Ich hab da noch so ne Idee ...  

Beschmier dir Gesicht, Hals und Dekoltee auch noch gut mit Sikaflex und dann ...

... kannste dich als Aupair aus Afrika ausgeben.  

*_undjetztindeckungundwech_*


----------



## sabine71 (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

@frank


----------



## Digicat (26. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Servus Sabine

Wie gehts mit dem Teich ???

Alles o.k.  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## sabine71 (26. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Hi Helmut,

soweit alles  


Die Mauer auf der rechten Seite steht 
Foto 

Der alte Filter ist vorübergehend wieder angeschlossen
Foto 

der neue Filter funktioniert erst wenn der Wasserstand etwas höher ist.

Wir müssen noch diverse Falten etwas rausziehen (bzw. irgendwann mit Innotec verkleben) 
und die Trockenmauer noch bauen :__ nase: 
und noch Substrat in die Pflanzzonen, 
die Ufermatten noch legen ......  

Den Rücklauf muß ich nochmal mit Innotec nacharbeiten, da hat mich während der arbeiten ein Gewitter überrascht
 mit über 1500 ltr. Regen und der Kleber war noch nicht trocken.:

Wie siehts bei dir aus?  



Sikaflex geht auch allmählich von den Fingern ab


----------



## Digicat (26. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Servus Sabine

Schaut ja gut aus  

Die Finger noch immer nicht rein  Gibts ja nicht, was ist das nur für ein "Zeug"  wer den Schaden hat, hat auch den Spott, aber Danke, jetzt weis ich , daß ich das Zeug nur mit Handschuhen begriffeln darf   

Bei mir ist im Moment "tote Hose", nach der Arbeit keinen Bock und keine Kraft mehr und Wochende (Samstags) Besuchs-Tour, Sonntags Wochenendruhe von Besuchstour (mein Körper (Kopf) braucht auch mal eine Pause).

Aber was soll`s, wenn nicht heuer fertig, dann eben nächstes Jahr.

Pflanzen hätte ich heuer sowieso keine mehr bekommen, so kann ich wenigstens in Ruhe meinen Filter über die Winterzeit fertig stellen und hier im Forum noch einiges an Details herausfinden  .
Vielleicht geht sich der Pflanzfilter heuer noch aus, denn da hab ich paar Sumpflilien noch über, die schon darauf warten eingesetzt zu werden.

Liebe Grüsse vom Faulenzer
Helmut


----------



## sabine71 (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Ein Tip von Rainer zum prüfen ob der Bodenablauf dicht ist

Zitat anfang:

_.......Hallo Sabine,

Habt ihr die Rohrleitungen zum BA auf Dichtigkeit gepfüft? Schon, oder?
Oder nicht?


Warum habt ihr die Folie im BA-Inneren schon ausgeschnitten?

Ich sage mal eben, wie ich das beim Teichbau mache:
- Flansch drauf, aber Folie noch nicht ausschneiden,
- Wasser ins andere Ende des Rohres vom BA, bis das ganze Rohr gefüllt ist,
- eine, oder zwei Stunden stehen lassen und Wasserstand kontrollieren,
- wenn der Wasserstand stehen bleibt



sind die Rohre dicht, kein Dichtring ist verrutscht u.s.w.


- Folie im BA ausschneiden und zur Seite hüpfen.


Weil:
es gibt nichts schlimmeres, als eine Ursache zu finden, wenn der Wasserstand nicht hält.
...Und an diese Leitung unter der Folie kommt man dann nicht mehr so einfach ran.



Gruß Rainer
__________________
www.koi-thanner.de 
_

Zitat Ende


----------



## Digicat (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Servus Sabine

Danke fürs Zitat  

Rainer du bist Spitze !!!!!   1   

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## sabine71 (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Zitat:
Zitat von sabine71
@Rainer:

wie klebst du denn die Folie am Bodenablauf fest wenn du die Folie noch gar nicht aufgeschnitten hast ?

Verschraubst du den Flansch bei der Dichtigkeitsprüfung nur?



_Nur von oben, also nur den Flanschring.

Wenn es jemand auch unten geklebt möchte, dann schneide ich aus, verklebe die Unterseite und füge unter dem Flanschring zur Dichtigkeitskontrolle ein Stück Folie ein, welches dann wieder rauskommt._


Gruß Rainer
__________________


----------



## Olli.P (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Hi Leute,



			
				sabine71 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, habe ich noch unmengen von, doch von meinen Händen will das Zeug auch damit einfach nicht ab.
> 
> Bin nun schlauer und werde beim nächsten verkleben nur mit Tuch oder Einweghandschuhen verstreichen.
> 
> ...




Also meine Frau entfernt das frische Innotec immer mit "Babyöl" von den Händen.......

Das geht ganz gut............. 

Ob das dann auch bei beim Sikaflex geht weiß ich nicht.......... 

Käme dann, wenn's soweit ist, auf einen Reinigungsversuch mit Babyöl an.............:


----------



## DaPhilipp (3. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Guten Abend liebe Gemeinde ! 

Ich habe jetzt etwa eine Stunde hier diesen Tread durchgelesen, weil ich selber gerade mit dieser Problematik zu tun habe !: 

Und was soll ich Euch sagen : Alle "meine" Fragen waren hiermit beantwortet ! 

Danke Euch   und auch der prima "Suchfunktion" hier im Forum ! 

Ihr seit Spitze !!


----------



## Digicat (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bodenablauf ... geht das?*

Servus Sabine

Wie gehts eurem Teich


----------

